# Delonte West's KFC Freestyle



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

NSFW






Via _*Ball Don't Lie*_


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

GOAT Freestyle. Delonte has to be the funniest guy in the league.


----------

